# Anyone have any thoughts on the AAXA P7 or M6? or other battery optional projectors?



## dravack (Mar 24, 2020)

First off let me say I know I will never get the same level of beauty out of a portable as an expensive dedicated machine in a room designed for it. However, I still need one! lol. I plan on using this for when the power goes out, for Halloween decor (singing pumpkins, flying ghosts etc..) and lastly maybe on super super rare occasion to play some full screen old school Mario kart. Only thing I care about is that it looks good and isn't breaking the bank though I can be convinced to spend more if it really is necessary.

This is just going to be a secondary projector not a full time unit like I said so no worries about it being the "perfect" projector just decent and better than the $50 cheap Chinese amazon projectors.

Originally I was thinking about either a Anker Nebula of some type. I know they are about to release a 1080p or 4k version. But, I don't want to wait.

Other option i was thinking Asus S1

I saw another couple threads on another site where people suggested a BenQ projector (i think the BenQ GV1)

or AAXA. With this brand the AAXA P7 looked tempting like really tempting at that price for supposedly true 1080p and 600 lumens 

Realistically any projector that has hdmi and usb/sd card input would work for my purposes. It shouldn't have much light to compete with so it has me leaning towards the cheaper P7 over the M6 would this be a mistake? Is there any other projectors you recommend or that I should take a look at before I pull the trigger?


----------



## maglo125 (Mar 31, 2020)

dravack said:


> First off let me say I know I will never get the same level of beauty out of a portable as an expensive dedicated machine in a room designed for it. However, I still need one! lol. I plan on using this for when the power goes out, for Halloween decor (singing pumpkins, flying ghosts etc..) and lastly maybe on super super rare occasion to play some full screen old school Mario kart. Only thing I care about is that it looks good and isn't breaking the bank though I can be convinced to spend more if it really is necessary.
> 
> This is just going to be a secondary projector not a full time unit like I said so no worries about it being the "perfect" projector just decent and better than the $50 cheap Chinese amazon projectors.
> 
> ...


I have a GV1 and here's some photos taken from my living room. It's easy to set up, great speakers, no extra wires and practically plug and play. Highly recommended.


----------

